# Charter boat business



## Sherry Meadows (Aug 31, 2010)

My long tern partner and myself are thinking of buying a boat and moving to portugals silver coast to run a boat charter business for weddings, anniversaries etc etc, I am trying to find out if we have to register our business in portugal and have the boat registered in portugal, the busisness is UK based and all business is taken via the internet. Also can we live on the boat oursleves 12 months of the year?? or are their restrictions involved. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks regards Sherry


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Sherry Meadows said:


> My long tern partner and myself are thinking of buying a boat and moving to portugals silver coast to run a boat charter business for weddings, anniversaries etc etc, I am trying to find out if we have to register our business in portugal and have the boat registered in portugal, the busisness is UK based and all business is taken via the internet. Also can we live on the boat oursleves 12 months of the year?? or are their restrictions involved. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks regards Sherry


Hi Sherry,

Wow what a great idea! The Silver Coast is a fantastic place to live.

Sorry I can't answer your questions directly but a good place to ask might be the marina in Nazare. I believe it is run by an English couple. 

You could try a phone call +351 262 561 401

Good luck!

Stephanie


----------



## Sherry Meadows (Aug 31, 2010)

*Thanks*



stephanie said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> Wow what a great idea! The Silver Coast is a fantastic place to live.
> 
> ...


thanks so much that seem a real good place to start


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Sherry Meadows said:


> thanks so much that seem a real good place to start


If you have any luck don't forget to invite me on board for a glass of champagne!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

It sounds like a great idea but you are likely to need all manner of licences and local insurance - Portugal do NOT make it easy to start businesses! Being able to speak the language will help no-end, and also having local contacts - "it's not what you know but who you know" is massively relevant here ;-)

B


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Sherry Meadows said:


> My long tern partner and myself are thinking of buying a boat and moving to portugals silver coast to run a boat charter business for weddings, anniversaries etc etc, I am trying to find out if we have to register our business in portugal and have the boat registered in portugal, the busisness is UK based and all business is taken via the internet. Also can we live on the boat oursleves 12 months of the year?? or are their restrictions involved. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks regards Sherry


Hi Sherry

Sorry i can't help but admire you for finding something that's different. I hope that you get the answers you want and that your plans work out the way you would wish them to.

Peter


----------

